# Meet my four-legged family



## Feydora (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello,

I'm a new member. I thought that you would like to take a look at my babies. Let me just say that I love cats. All cats. Domestic of pure-breed, each cat has something to offer. Each one is different and all of them deserve that we take the time to appreciate them.

My silver persians:

Int'l champion Elliot of Catsland:










He's looking at you! LOL










His little brother Colombo ( born with an eye not fully opened). The dearest cat you can possibly have. His handicap never stopped me from loving him. I decided to adopt him along with his brother. There was no way I was going to let him be destroyed.









Anouk, my siamese:










She has a drinking problem. :lol: 









The latest addition to the family: a European burmese named Eburm's Empress Sophie of Catsland ( Fafie, for short :lol: )

She's into the Xmas spirit :lol: :









She's perrrrrrrty!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! Your cats are all very cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely cats! Did Columbo get his name because Peter Falk has a glass eye? He's just always winking! :wink: 

And I love the wanted poster! :lol: 

Welcome!

:2kitties


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, what lovely cats you have!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

For some reason I thought burmese were brown. I have alot to learn! Congrats on your new addition. Your kitty family are all beauties.


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

What beautiful cats, and they happen to be from three of my favourite breeds


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

I love siamese... dusty needs a friend


----------



## Feydora (Dec 21, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> For some reason I thought burmese were brown. I have alot to learn! Congrats on your new addition. Your kitty family are all beauties.


The traditional and the contemporary burmese come in 4 different colours. The European Burmese comes in 10 different colours because the red gene was introduced.


----------



## Feydora (Dec 21, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Did Columbo get his name because Peter Falk has a glass eye?



Yep! :lol: The funny thing is that his bad eye 'opened' with time. That eye is smaller than the other one. But, I have to say that nowadays if you look quickly at the cat, you probably won't even notice it if you're not looking for it. Strange, eh?


----------



## Feydora (Dec 21, 2006)

ChevyIIMan said:


> I love siamese... dusty needs a friend


I loooove Siamese too. I wish I could understand where their bad rep comes from. It is true that they are cats who are extra sensitive and thus, whose little world gets turned upside down very quickly. They just can't easely get ajusted to changes in their environment. My Anouk is pretty zen for a Siamese and yet you still have to be careful when you introduce something new.

However, the Siamese is a giving and loving cat. It lives for it's family. A European Burmese has pretty much the same personality as a siamese without the neurotic side. :lol: I can promise you that there will always be a Siamese in my household. They may not be for everybody but they are perfect for me.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

they're beautiful. It's wonderful that you were able to look past Columbo's "handicap". He's a lucky cat to find somebody so special.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

They all look wonderfull... :luv and by the way, i'm a siamese lover too...


----------



## Feydora (Dec 21, 2006)

Empress Sophie was shown this last weekend at a CFA show in Burlington. She got her championship title. There isn't many CFA shows in my area. I think it may prove to be near impossible to make her a Grand Champion because I expect her to have her first litter of kittens sometime this summer.


----------

